# Cant find the rest I need for finger shooting!



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Never heard of it. If you have a chance snap a picture of your buddies and post it up. I'm curious.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

same here, never heard of an Edgar rest....provide a picture, maybe we have a different name or something similar.

For finger shooting, hard to beat a spring rest...though hard to find--there is a guy here that made some...if I can find it, I'll provide a link

Timberdoodle is another one that's good for fingers


another good one is simply a flipper and plunger....prong rest is another one--just use one prong and a plunger


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

See if I can get a picture. It is similar to a cavalier flyte rest.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

you can find the cavalier flute rest at amazon, about $39.00


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Get a springy and be done with it. Your best sources are 2413gary on this forum and, or Pat Norris Archery. Get a heavy-ish spring.

Good Shootin'...


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Seems like there are two basic options when you look at what works - something to rest the arrow on+ a second something to soak up the lateral movement caused by string finger release - for the second bit either a spring or piece of metal works - I have a star hunter rest - older cheaper version of a bodoodle on one bow - that uses a metal piece to soak up that lateral movement and a plunger& arrow rest on the other - a springy rest would be similar to the plunger/ arrow rest but less adjustable/simpler - hope that helps - M


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

I know you did not ask this but this is what I use. This is the best I have used the Boodoodle Timberdoodle ll.http://www.specialtyarch.com/products-page/bodoodle-arrow-rest/arrow-rest1/bodoodle-timberdoodle/ I hope this helps.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I 2nd. the Timberdoodle ll rest. http://www.specialtyarch.com/products-page/bodoodle-arrow-rest/arrow-rest1/bodoodle-timberdoodle-ii/
Everyone that has tryed it loves it.
Very adjustable and tough.
Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

This is the Springy it holds most of the nonsight records and was the first to ever have a perfect Field and hunter shot off it.






very easy to tune


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

saw some nap plunger rests and some springies on ebay today . i like cavalier flipper and have always been looking for a used spigarelli zt as i'd like to try one .


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

2413gary said:


> This is the Springy it holds most of the nonsight records and was the first to ever have a perfect Field and hunter shot off it.
> View attachment 1870355
> very easy to tune


i have a new in the pack…springy didn't know what it was used for thank for the info..


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

the only bad part of the springy...trying to find a LH spring....though it would be very simple to make


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

Fury90flier said:


> the only bad part of the springy...trying to find a LH spring....though it would be very simple to make


Pat Norris has a zillion of them. In different weights.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

screemnjay said:


> Get a springy and be done with it. Your best sources are 2413gary on this forum and, or Pat Norris Archery. Get a heavy-ish spring.
> 
> Good Shootin'...


I have a new (to me) Hoyt Protec, that I'm going to try out the "springy" on, and find out what all the hubbub is about. I picked up a springy from Pat Norris. I'm a BIG fan of the Timberdoodle, but like to try out new things. Looking forward to the tuning sequence on the Springy.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Can someone give a link to Pat Norris. Does he still make adjustable holders for springys?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Norris Archery in Grass Valley Ca.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

http://patnorrisarchery.com

Non Adjustable: Pat Norris
Adjustable: 2413gary (as pictured in this thread)
Springs: Pat Norris


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I shot Freestyle Limited at Vegas this past weekend. It was nice to see 31 of us there, even though I placed 31/31!

It also was nice to see an assortment of long axle-to-axle bows, so my Barnsdale Classic X didn't look like a freak on the bow rack. (I personally think those 36" long bows with bent risers and parallel limbs are freaky).

One of the things I did was go down the line of bow racks and look at everyone's arrow rest.

Dominant types were:
Rests with two blades of metal, like the Timberdoodle
Rests with a flexible launcher arm and a plunger, like the Terry or Free Flyte
Springy rests and some variants on springy
Rests with two launcher arms


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

afhunter said:


> Just switched to finger shooting (if that's what you call what I am trying to do!) and a buddy of mine shoots a Edgar rest. I cannot find one of these things anywhere. Another issue is I need on LH. Anyone have an idea where I may be able to locate one?


The adjustable Springy Arrow rest is available at www.patnorrisarchery.com There is a picture of the Miro-Adjustable one and the Standard Springy. Click on the picture and it takes you to the order page.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

screemnjay said:


> http://patnorrisarchery.com
> 
> Non Adjustable: Pat Norris
> Adjustable: 2413gary (as pictured in this thread)
> Springs: Pat Norris


The adjustable Springy Arrow rest is available at www.patnorrisarchery.com There is a picture of the Miro-Adjustable one and the Standard Springy. Click on the picture and it takes you to the order page.

Pat Norris Archery has a larger supply of the Micro-Adjustable Springy rest body than Gary but they are the same product. Gary had them machined and Pat is marketing them and will be re-ordering depending on sales over the next few months.


----------



## Paradox 25 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Fiipper works for these fingers*



afhunter said:


> Just switched to finger shooting (if that's what you call what I am trying to do!) and a buddy of mine shoots a Edgar rest. I cannot find one of these things anywhere. Another issue is I need on LH. Anyone have an idea where I may be able to locate one?


I have had good luck with the 'flipper' rest -- for my compound the one that screws through the riser -- the flipper seems to work well with the way the sring rolls off the fingers that the other high-tech rest I tried wouldn't handle. Also, the flipper has a minimum of adjustment to go wrong basically in and out and twist it to adjust the angle of the wire. Good luck.


----------



## Paradox 25 (Dec 6, 2009)

2413gary said:


> This is the Springy it holds most of the nonsight records and was the first to ever have a perfect Field and hunter shot off it.
> View attachment 1870355
> very easy to tune


 I' M LOOKING at this picture of the "springy" rest and can't figure out how it works. Where does the arrow rest and how does it work? Does anyone have a pic of an arrow "in place" on one of these? 

Thanks.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

the arrow rests on the little finger sticking out of the spring.
the hex piece that has the spring on it- also has threads on the other end. The ribbed "nut" opposite of the spring is threaded and allows the hex piece to move in and out....
the threaded piece you see above is for mounting to the bow.

To tune it, you get different spring rates- stiffer/softer, move it in and out, and up and down by rotating the spring (loosen the mounting screw- adjust- tighten),

very easy to tune--

here is a pic of it disassembled. 
.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2129345


one of the arrow on the rest


----------

